# Walmart fogger



## sgtdrpepper

I just wanted to post on the 19.00 walmart foggers. I used a single fogger with the 9.00 timer and had great results. I had it set to run for 30 sec every 90-100 sec and it keep my cemetery full of fog all night. The only problem was the wind, when it was still fog coverage was perfect. I was also supprized at how little fog juice it used. I filled up with the enclosed container in the box, I think a pint and it lasted all night and I still have some left. Hope everyones night was as good a mine.

SGT


----------



## ScareFX

Those Gemmy foggers from Walmart seem really efficient. I have two and I did not to refill either of those. I also have two Lite F/X foggers and both of those had to be refilled twice. I like those Gemmy Fog Machines.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I had to buy a new one this year. the one I bought last year froze up on me. I ran distilled water and vinegar through it before storing it for the winter. the year before one just quit working. 

for 20 bucks I'm not going to complain much.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea..I gotta say, I have a Gemmy fogger too, and it Kicks ass! It has lasted three years, only had to fill it TWICE!

The timers are reliable, and the fog is nice and dense.


----------



## ScreamHaunt

It's funny that you should mention that.

I have the VERY SAME fogger, and yes, it's made by Gemmy. I am a huge fan of Gemmy (despite the fact that a couple of their things BROKE)

Anyhoo, my fogger just quit after two years of operation. The thing that baffles me, is that the heater is obviously heating, and the pump is pumping but the fog is just petering out.

So, I did the vinegar and water treatment, and will probably try fog cleaner before I pitch it and see how it goes.

Someone said that the tube that connects the pump to the heater gets clogged easily.

I'll break it apart and see what the deal is, and try some new fluid. If no results I'll pitch it.

Now, here's my thoughts.

Next year, if I buy a fogger, I'm gonna buy a FOGGER!

A real Mother Fogger!

The Walmart fogger did give me my monies worth, like someone said, very dense fog, great output for a 400 watter, but I think I'm going to graduate from this fogging situation and do something a little fogging mightier next year.

As far as cheap foggers, I've always liked the Lite FX (you either get a good one, or a bad one) but the Lite FX fogger lets out a blast that is scary on it's own. It's almost like a loud blast of air. It sends people to the ceiling all on it's own.

Just a thought.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I'm getting ready for surgery on my old fogger , so I can clean it. I think the pump is shot or the plumbing is clogged. I did notice an arc at the thermal switch when it poped on... is that normal?

Shinlef Micro Pump-China. MODEL-DSB TYPE 40DSB-WJ 120v 60hz is what is in it right now.


----------

